# Show us your hedgie SPLAT pictures.



## Avarris

I snagged this one just now. I guess the Bat-mobile took a backseat to her comfort. :lol: (Her cage temp was 75.3 when I took it. Within her normal comfy range.)


----------



## Alex

Hedgie splats are my favorite thing in the world! Hannibell does it on me all the time, haha.


----------



## jholstein11

i have no sleeping splat pictures yet... so i humbly submit this haiku:

wee sleeping hedgehog
flat on your tummy, legs splayed
the delightful splat!


----------



## abbys

These are the closest pics I have to Piglet's splats 

[attachment=0:1nkwx4dd]Splat.png[/attachment:1nkwx4dd]


----------



## jholstein11

hoooo-leeee crap! that last one... what an angel!


----------



## PrincessK

One of Harper's favorite things!


----------



## SouthernSweet

this thread is going to be my favorite!

I love all the splat photos 

I haven't a good recent splat photo because most of Quinnlee's splatting occurs on my chest, under my shirt, and Clark has never splatted that I know of (he's still a wee bit uptight). I'm going to feel so happy when and if he does splat!

Old ones for the heck of it:


----------



## Nebular

Norman's splat-n-snuggle:


----------



## Britnee.sto

Quillbert as a baby.


----------



## abbys

OMG, can we please all agree that little hedgie bums are the cutest in the whole animal kingdom??  

Definitely have to second SouthernSweet about this thread being a favorite!


----------



## jholstein11

also, these pictures would all fit if we photoshopped in tiny whiskey bottles. LMAo


----------



## SpikeMoose

oh. my. goodness. my new favorite thread!!!! My new goal is to get a picture of Penny's splat  


jholstein11 said:


> also, these pictures would all fit if we photoshopped in tiny whiskey bottles. LMAo


hahaha, yes! :lol:


----------



## Avarris

I'm loving the adorableness that has flooded this thread. Thanks for sharing! Maybe we can get some baby splats too? I know they are out there! I've seen 'em plastered on Facebook recently.  You know who you are!


----------



## Jaiya

Closest thing to a splat picture from Obi, he's a sneaky sleeper


----------



## moxieberry

My turn. I have a TON of baby splat photos. 










The rest are too big to embed. Links!

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 4261_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 1313_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 9474_n.jpg


----------



## Britnee.sto

jholstein11 said:


> also, these pictures would all fit if we photoshopped in tiny whiskey bottles. LMAo


Yes! I love this idea!


----------



## SpikeMoose

Ah Moxieberry those little pink bums!! So sweet!!!!


----------



## AlexONeil

Well, this picture is old (like, from late May old), but it's a splat nonetheless.










Houdini was cuddling the side of my chest. He was right around 7 weeks old I think? We were showing him off at my grandparents house, and he decided he was comfy and done being awake. Tada! Splat.


----------



## Liza

These photo's are so sweet! Love spating hedgies


----------



## zorropirate

I've only got one of Chloe's bum...


----------



## SouthernSweet

that's an awfully cute bum!


----------



## bugster

This is way to much cuteness. I love it! :lol: Snickers will not sleep on my lap with out something covering her face. Can't get any splat pics of her...


----------



## SpiritWolves1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 7753_n.jpg


----------



## Erizo

A good picture from when she was only about 3 1/2 months. She pretty much never spats. I got lucky with this one.

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictur ... -99-cr.jpg

She does streeeeeeeeeetch sometimes while on the way into her hedgie sack. She looks about a foot-and-a-half long, but I'll probably never be able to get a good picture of it.


----------



## SouthernSweet

look at those little feet


----------



## msredhead

Auri splat!


----------



## jholstein11

Auri is *such* a little Diva! Love it!

I so badly want to catch Mr. P splatting (which he does everyday) but it's always snuggle in my shirt. I can never seem to get a photo.


----------



## msredhead

Hahah, thanks! Yea, she's a total diva, and I love her for it. I only get to see her splat when she's in my lap under a fleece. Otherwise, she's fully tucked under lol


----------



## Avarris

The Latest Pippin SPLAT:


----------



## clovermoses

zorropirate said:


> I've only got one of Chloe's bum...


Your hedge-baby and I share a name  
btw, cutest hedgie booty i've seen so far <3


----------



## abbys

Snapped this one of little Piggy last night 

[attachment=0:34whbaqo]cuddle.png[/attachment:34whbaqo]


----------



## SouthernSweet

cute as ever!


----------



## sklock65

Henry wears himself out every night and then falls asleep on my lap until I'm finally tired enough to go to bed!
[attachment=0:1vtcyupr]image.jpg[/attachment:1vtcyupr]


----------



## SouthernSweet

what a cuddle bud! Oh, this really is my favorite thread :lol:


----------



## RondackHiker

Knarla splatting in her litter box.


----------



## maggiew

Doug! Not quite a splat but man isn't that face the cutest??

[attachment=1:c7pxjyii]527254_1873165192125_1079968767_n.jpg[/attachment:c7pxjyii]

This one was from when I first got him - he's sneakier now!
[attachment=0:c7pxjyii]252515_1468348471960_2978040_n.jpg[/attachment:c7pxjyii]


----------



## Avarris

OMG Doug is so sweet! Love that pink nose! Such a cutie-pie

Southern Sweet- I'm really digging the response this thread is getting. It is definitely a pick me up when you're having a poopy day! So glad you're just as thrilled as me! (Thanks for inspiring it btw)


----------



## SouthernSweet

I finally got a (rather poor quality) photo of Clark splatting!!! Clark splatting to begin with is pretty awesome. Love this little guy.


----------



## samson

[attachment=0:21vb3qwq]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1362092149.565695.jpg[/attachment:21vb3qwq]
Awesome splat by 2 Face!!


----------



## sklock65

omgosh too cute...is he actually sleeping there?!


----------



## SouthernSweet

too cute.


----------



## MrPinball

All of your sweet hedgies are soooo cute!

Here are 2 Pinball splats <3


----------



## heyimaddie

Acantha splats a lot but it's like she has a sixth sense involving cameras; she moves as soon as I try capturing the cuteness! I've managed to catch a few, though.


----------



## Avarris

Pippin has also become wise to the flashy box. Lol. Now I'm trying to get creative in sneaking pictures of her... She's not been cooperative. I have a lot of white and black blurs.


----------



## sklock65

A few more recent shots of Henry...
[attachment=0:3dkkx1zs]image.jpg[/attachment:3dkkx1zs]
[attachment=1:3dkkx1zs]image.jpg[/attachment:3dkkx1zs]
[attachment=2:3dkkx1zs]image.jpg[/attachment:3dkkx1zs]


----------



## MrPinball

SPLAT for sure :lol: :lol:


----------



## danilious

its his fav sleeping position


----------



## danilious

here is another!


----------



## momIImany

[attachment=0:23ah79f9]Camera pictures 003.jpg[/attachment:23ah79f9]


----------



## Christemo

Splat under the wheel! [attachment=0:3kt1ws5h]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1363089278.291377.jpg[/attachment:3kt1ws5h]


----------



## 1Rayne

hahaha those pictures are to funny 
first time I saw tucker do it I freaked I thought something was wrong lol horrible things went through my head that I did something wrong and his back legs are broken then he got up and ran back into his house lol


----------



## abbys

Ok, not so much a "splat," but it still goes with the sleepy theme! 

[attachment=0:370wu6yn]0099.jpg[/attachment:370wu6yn]


----------



## momIImany

abbys,
That picture reminds me of the B&W photos that are taken of premature babies. Shows loving and cherished little ones.


----------



## jholstein11

okay, i know he's not splatting, but it's the best I could do. He was dreaming though... making little meeps and smacking his lips. I nearly fainted.

p.s.- that is NOT my butt, i swear. :lol:


----------



## Lussy

momIImany...I simply love your pic showing your hedgie's hinder paws all stretched back!!!!
marvelous snapshot!!!!


----------



## Lussy

and these are splats/sleepy-mode pics of my beloved Unariccia.
enjoy ;-)


----------



## Avarris

Today's SPLAT from the Hedgehog Queen of the Ohio Demolition Derby:


----------



## sklock65

Currently splatting:
[attachment=0:3exh828a]image.jpg[/attachment:3exh828a]

Most recently Henry has been sleeping in positions that I really believe prove he is so much more trusting of me than when we first got him. Many times he sleeps in my either open towards me on his side, leaning his chin on his little front paws, or with limbs totally extended out. It's so darn cute I constantly take pictures on my phone...I can't get enough!


----------



## reedwoman814




----------



## Lussy

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!! ahahahhah :lol:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

I know this thread is old but here is a picture of Sonic splatting


----------



## verucacherry

Adorable! I get such a kick out of hedge bums! Peebs usually splats out in her castle..will have to try to get a photo!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

verucacherry said:


> Adorable! I get such a kick out of hedge bums! Peebs usually splats out in her castle..will have to try to get a photo!


Hedgies do have some cute bums. I'd love to see Peebs splatting!


----------



## shetland

These kind of threads can go on forever. I love how Sonic's little right foot turns inward!


----------



## cavalcante

I couldn't get a picture of Francisco's splatted hedgie buns but he is in hog heaven!
View attachment 7450
View attachment 7450


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## definitelydeven

Omg! Too cute! Why do they splat like that? ??
I just got my first hedgie one week ago still learning her funny behaviors


----------



## definitelydeven

Two weeks ago


----------



## JulieAnne

definitelydeven said:


> Why do they splat like that? ??


A few reasons. 1. because they're hot 2. they are comfortable enough around you to sprawl out and just pass out. 3. to melt us all with their adorable little hedgie butts and give us something to photograph and gush over on our various social media sites and hedgie forums

(personally I mostly think it's #3...)

Now excuse me while I go through my gajillion of hedgie pictures to find the cute sleepy ones


----------



## Mel_W

My hedgie moved out of her funny position before i could take the funny picture, this one is kind of cute though.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

Got a couple more after I gave Sonic a tile


----------



## JulieAnne

Awwww makes me wanna squish their little hedgie butts lol


----------



## sklock65

Current status: splatting.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

sklock65 said:


> Current status: splatting.
> View attachment 7682
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh that little tail is so cute!


----------



## shetland

Just adorable!


----------



## verucacherry

love it! My hedge always seems to sleep on her side, curled up like a bean (which, along with her coat, is how she garnered the name P.B. for pinto bean). I am determined to get a splat pic though! This is one of those threads that continues to bring a smile to my face!


----------



## PrickleMom

I found Pear splatted inside her hat the other day. I don't know what it is about hedgie butts, but I love them!


----------



## zamxonk

Pig butt! this was when he came to my work and just finished being introduced around and was like "I AM SO DONE, NAP TIME"


----------

